# Homeschool Discounts in Gatlinburg or Pigeon Forge?



## KyMama

We are planning a "Back to Homeschool" vacation in Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge. The original plan was to go down for a couple nights, but I found a great price on a cabin with buy 2 get 1 night free so we are planning on 3 nights, 4 days now. 

Are there any places that offer homeschool discounts that we shouldn't miss. I know we are going to the aquarium and they have a great discount rate of $7 each. Anything else?

Free stuff? We are going to Cades Cove and Mountain Farm Museum and Mingus Mill, but that is all I've got right now. Free is definitely better on this trip. 

TIA


----------



## Becka

I don't know if they offer any discounts, but if you don't do anything else, go to the Wonderworks place. It is WELL worth the money, especially if you homeschool. It's the building that looks upside down. Inside there are tons of hands on things to do, like experiencing an earthquake or tornado. There's a cool exhibit where you can "walk" or jump on a big keyboard to play music, a rock wall to climb, bed of nails you can actually lay on, and all kinds of really interesting stuff. Kids and adults of any age will enjoy it. You can spend several hours and not get bored. They also have a family style restaurant (not included in price) that is fun, although not really educational.

Time and money wasters include Ripley's Believe it or Not, and the indoor dinosaur water ride--both HUGE money wasters and not worth it.


----------



## KyMama

Thanks, I have been looking at the Wonderworks site this morning. I'll call and ask about a discount, can't hurt to ask. We have done the money wasters before, well not the indoor dinosaur water ride, but this is a short vacation with very little money so we won't be doing any of those this trip. 

I'm hoping the boys will want to play at the cabin and *not* want to do every little thing they see.


----------



## MDKatie

We just back from there a couple weeks ago. Cades Cove was awesome. We hiked the 5 mile (round trip) Abrams Falls trip. We werent' prepared, but it was gorgeous! We also went to the Aquarium. We did the ski lift trip up the mountain and Alpine Slide back down at Ober Gatlinburg. It was $7 per person to do it,and kids under 6 (?) ride free with a paid adult. That was a blast. We also had LOTS of playtime/relax time at the cabin.


----------



## KyMama

MDKatie said:


> We just back from there a couple weeks ago. Cades Cove was awesome. We hiked the 5 mile (round trip) Abrams Falls trip. We werent' prepared, but it was gorgeous! We also went to the Aquarium. We did the ski lift trip up the mountain and Alpine Slide back down at Ober Gatlinburg. It was $7 per person to do it,and kids under 6 (?) ride free with a paid adult. That was a blast. We also had LOTS of playtime/relax time at the cabin.


I would love to do a 5 mile hike, but I don't think the little one would be able to make it. I think I will have to pass on the ski lift and slide, I'm just a little bit afraid of heights. Maybe the boys can leave me at the cabin in the hot tub and they can go. lol 

Just in case anyone needs to know, Wonderworks sent me an email with the homeschool rates: 

Homeschool Prices
(all prices include 12.25% taxes)

WonderWorks Adults (13+) $19.03
WonderWorks Child (4-12) $11.21 

Lazer Combo Adult (13+) $20.09
Lazer Combo Child (5-12) $14.87
(WonderWorks + 1 game of lazer tag)

Add the new âWonders of Magicâ for only $11.21


Lunch or Dinner Options for Groups:

Hot Dog, Chips, Drink $3.84 
1 slice pizza, Cookies, Drink $3.84
2 slice pizza, Cookies, Drink $5.21

(RESERVATIONS MUST BE MADE 24 HOURS IN ADVANCE TO GET ANY OF THE DISCOUNTS)

Shows are based on availability and number in group 

Contact Groups @ 865-868-1815


----------



## jamala

Go to the Chimney's and carry a picnic lunch. Lots of fun and free! They have picnic tables and grills for you so you could spend the day and they have bathrooms facilities. We had a group that ranged in age from 2 to 65 and they all enjoyed the chimneys.


----------

